# MySQL Classpath



## JeanCantos (27. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe angefangen mit Java zu programmieren und mir dazu Eclipse installiert. Nun möchte ich mich gerne auch an der Datenbankprogrammierung mit MySQL üben.

XAMPP 1.6.8 "installiert", JDBC Treiber heruntergeladen und ins Verzeichnis "...java\lib\ext" kopiert. Nun finde ich im Internet überall den Hinweis ich muss irgendeine "CLASSPATH" Variable eintragen. Leider setzen die meisten Autoren anscheinend voraus, dass jeder mit dem Begriff "CLASSPATH" etwas anfangen kann und genau weiß, WO er WAS einzutragen hat.

Ich habe in VISTA unter Systemsteuerung\Syste\Umgebungsvariable geschaut, jedoch ist dort keine CLASSPATH Variable eingetragen. Auch wenn ich manuell Folgendes eintrage

Variable: CLASSPATH
Wert: C:\Program Files\Java\lib\ext

dann kommt dennoch in meinem Programm die Fehlermeldung


```
"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
```

Bin ei9n bissel frustriert, da ich nicht genau weiß, was ich falsch mache und es schon bei solchen rudimentären Dingen happert.

Eventuell kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Schön wäre noch eine STEP bei STEP Beschreibung. 

Gruß, Jean


----------



## thE_29 (28. Nov 2008)

Wenn du in der IDE das willst, musst du das mal in deinen Library Pfad aufnehmen (hat jede IDE).

Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass die IDE deine JRE startet. Meistens haben die eine eigene mit dabei.

Desweiteren ist dein Endergebnis eine Jar Datei oder wie willst du dein Produkt verteilen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2008)

Die Classpath-Variable gehört nicht in die Systemumgebungsvariablen deines Systems.
Nehmen wir an, du hast ein fertiges Programm, dann müsste jeder, der es auf seinem System benutzen möchte, an den Systemumgebungsvariablen rumfummeln.
Die Angabe des Classpaths gehört daher in die Manifest-Datei deines Jar-Files oder wird direkt beim Start an den Interpreter als Option übergeben.


----------



## HoaX (28. Nov 2008)

Lege NIE(!) selbst irgendwelche libs nach lib/ext die du für irgendein Programm brauchst. die solltest du da schnellstens wieder entfernen.

stell den classpath in deiner ide bzw im manifest ein und gut ist - wurde ja schon gesagt.


----------



## JeanCantos (3. Dez 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Da ich ein absoluter Neuling in Javaprogrammierung bin, habe bishe runter .Net programmiert, sagen mir viele eurer Begriffe leider sehr wenig.

Ich benutze zurzeit Eclipse 3.4.1. Aus euren Antworten entnehme ich, dass ich meine MySQL-Treiber-Jar-Datei irgendwo auf der Festplatte ablegen soll und in Eclipse irgendwo die Classpath-Variable setzen muss.

Mir geht es erst einmal darum, weder ein vollständig fertiges Programm zu schreiben, sondern in erster Linie Java und die damit verbundene MySQL-Server-Datenprogrammierung kennen zu lernen. Und ich finde, dass sich Java im Gegensatz zu Visual Studio hervorragend eignet, um die Programmierung von Picke auf zu lernen.


```
stell den classpath in deiner ide bzw im manifest ein und gut ist - wurde ja schon gesagt.
```

Leichter gesagt als getan, wenn man weder weiß, was ein "Manifest" ist, noch wo in der IDE es einzutragen ist. 

Gruß,

Jean


----------



## HoaX (3. Dez 2008)

leg in deinem eclipse-projekt ein verzeichnis "lib" an und leg dort die mysql....jar hin. dann rechte maustaste auf das jar dort und dann "Build Path -> Add to Build Path". fertig


----------



## JeanCantos (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo Hoax,

danke für deine Antwort. Sie hat mich ein stückweit weiter gebracht.

Das Verzeichnis lib wurde in meinem Projekt angelegt und die MySQL-Connector-Jar-Datei per Drag and Drop dort angelegt.

Wenn ich jetzt jedoch mit der rechten Mautaste auf die MySQL-Connector-Jar-Datei klicke, dann kann ich zwar dort den Menüpunkt "Build Path" auswählen, steht dort hellgrau unterleg "No actions available". Ein Menüpunkt "Add" erscheint bei mir dort nicht.

Aber ertwas erhellendes gab es dennoch, ich habe in meinem Treeview eine Datei ".classpath" entdeckt, und dort manuell den Pfad zur MySQl-Connector-Jar-Datei eingegeben:


```
<classpathentry kind="lib" path="C:/Program Files/Treiber/jdbc/MySql Connector v5.1.7/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar"/>
```

Nachdem nun die ersten Hürden genommen sind, werde ich mich ein bissel mit Eclipse austoben und versuchen, in die Tiefen von Java vorzudringen.

Recht herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe.


Gruß,

Jean


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (27. Feb 2011)

Moin
auch ich hänge hier gerade fest.



HoaX hat gesagt.:


> leg in deinem eclipse-projekt ein verzeichnis "lib" an und leg dort die mysql....jar hin. dann rechte maustaste auf das jar dort und dann "Build Path -> Add to Build Path". fertig



Habe das Verzeichnis mit Eclipse dort erstellt, es hat aber keine Möglichkeit gegeben, das dem Path hinzuzufügen.



JeanCantos hat gesagt.:


> Aber ertwas erhellendes gab es dennoch, ich habe in meinem Treeview eine Datei ".classpath" entdeckt, und dort manuell den Pfad zur MySQl-Connector-Jar-Datei eingegeben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das habe ich danach probiert.
Ich habe den angegebenen Pfad durch meinen und meine Version ersetzt, und jetzt kann Eclipse mein Projekt nicht mehr ausführen. Ich habe mal Bilder von meiner .classpath Datei und meinem Error in den Anhang gepackt.

Bitte helft mir!


----------

